# Muskrat Trapping Questions ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

When setting food beds where they eat what is the what is the best trap to use ? ....I was thinking of getting some # 1 Duke coil spring , would that work or be a good choice ? 


What is the best way to set food beds , should I set the trap in the water right where they step out of the water onto dry land and put a stick in the water for a drowning set 

Do you bait food beds??....Any good bait for Muskrats ??

I have heard of alot of guys say that they only use Oneida Victor traps , My feelings are that a trap is a trap it's all made out of metal , Have you guys ever had a problem with ..Duke , Sleepy Creek , BMI or Bridger Traps 
Does Oneida Victor use better metal ???

Mainly I am a connibear guy and set runs and dens , but this pond I have does not have alot of runs , but it has a BUNCH of rats and I see alot of food beds all over the place ..THANKS GUYS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I used to take a slice of apple and put it on a stick so it was over the trap.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

leeabu said:


> I used to take a slice of apple and put it on a stick so it was over the trap.


Thanks Man


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

My buddy traps the marshes up on Erie and he uses 1 1/2 longsprings. He likes them because they have more weight than a #1 thus drowning the animal quicker and reducing escapes. As far as brands, Victor are WAY overpriced IMHO. If you want made in the USA go with Sleepy Creek. I personally wont pay that much for something that will eventually get ripped off. I own several doz. Duke and Bridger traps and they work as well or better than my older Victors, etc. I have 2 doz. Victor #1 cs and 2 doz. Duke #1cs that I use for ****. I actually prefer the Dukes over the victors. My buddy bought 2 doz. used 1 1/2 Longsprings at the trappers convention last Sept. for $1 a piece.Check on Ebay and the internet for used. They can usually be had cheaper than new. Good luck!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

davycrockett said:


> My buddy traps the marshes up on Erie and he uses 1 1/2 longsprings. He likes them because they have more weight than a #1 thus drowning the animal quicker and reducing escapes. As far as brands, Victor are WAY overpriced IMHO. If you want made in the USA go with Sleepy Creek. I personally wont pay that much for something that will eventually get ripped off. I own several doz. Duke and Bridger traps and they work as well or better than my older Victors, etc. I have 2 doz. Victor #1 cs and 2 doz. Duke #1cs that I use for ****. I actually prefer the Dukes over the victors. My buddy bought 2 doz. used 1 1/2 Longsprings at the trappers convention last Sept. for $1 a piece.Check on Ebay and the internet for used. They can usually be had cheaper than new. Good luck!


davycrockett
Thanks for the reply , That is what I was thinking about Duke Traps , Is there any Trapper Conventions in Ne Ohio , Would love to go to one 
Fish On !!!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Fish On, sorry but the annual OSTA trappers convention is all but a memory. It was held in Sept. at the Auglaze Co. Fairgrounds. They also have regoinal meets but those have also been done. Check out these links. They are awsome. www.ohiostatetrapper.org www.trapperman.com
If you have any more ?'s shoot me a PM and I"ll be happy to help  !


----------

